# Saying Thanks to those who Serve America



## Squid Row (Jan 4, 2005)

I just started a non profit organization to host an event each year called Military Appreciation Day.

This event is a "take the troops fishing" event, along with activities for family members and a huge cookout with awards ceremony afterwards.

In 2006 we put the entire event together in just over 2 months and hosted 225 military men and women and their families on 55 boats. This year we hope to host 400 men and women representing all five service branches.

Please check the site out and let me know what you think. 

Military Appreciation Day- Home

Thanks for allowing me to post this here!


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

As a vet and father of an a paratrooper that is current reading himself for his second deployment to Iraq, I thank you and think this is a great thing.


----------



## sunmiztres (Mar 20, 2006)

I think it is a wonderful event and a wonderful thing you are doing. I am a daughter and a wife of vets, and know first hand how important things like this are. My father served 2 tours during vietnam and my husband is getting ready for his 3rd tour in Iraq. 
Thanks for your patronage and that is a GREAT idea.


----------



## Squid Row (Jan 4, 2005)

Please do not thank me. We are doing this so everyone who serves knows that we support them!

We also know that family members of those serving have to offer tremendous sacrifice. So we are having many activities for the entire family.

I hope that in 10 years this event is a national one!

When we did the first event we had donors from as far away as California and people brought boats from five states!

I just want to get the word out to all those who wear the uniform of this nation.. Thank you!

Please be sure to tell your loved ones who are serving that no matter what they see on TV, WE SUPPORT THEM AND THANK THEM AND CONGRATULATE THEM ON THEIR ACCOMPLISHMENTS!


----------



## Squid Row (Jan 4, 2005)

Just a brief update. We now have surpassed the 60 boat mark and have capacity for almost 300 service men and women for the day!

Our goal is 400, so we are trying to get another 40 boat owners to volunteer and bring their boats.

We also have paypal enabled for donations which is helping a great deal.

Our troops and their families are in for one great day on May 19!

We have rides, games, cruises, kayaking, passes to the aquarium, tours etc.. for the family members 

We have Skip Waters, who is a local meteorologist emcee'ing the event for us. Keith Warren of Keith Warren's Outdoor adventures will be filming the event, plus many surprises for the troops.


----------

